# A bit of fun with Sophia (Ooh er!)



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

I took my Sophia Loren portrait and had a bit of fun with it in
'Serif Photoplus X5' which I haven't really used that much, but it is quite a powerful program and I created this caricature of her. I suppose this should be in the digital area but it shows that you have the power to 'fix' a portrait if you have the right software.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I didn't know this was yours too, Ernest Scribbler! Totally different than your more celestial offerings. Sophia still looks good for her age now, but _back in the day_...


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much again ... (wow)!

Yes she was an absolute bute! The original picture I did of her is on the 2nd page of the graphite forum (if you hadn't noticed).

Cheers 

ES.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I use jasc paintshop pro to manipulate source pics sometimes, to get black and white and even increase brightness and contrast on the source before I begin.
interesting


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Paintshop Pro is a good tool to have at a bargain price and it is handy that you can adjust levels as in DrawPlus X5.

I haven't got it myself but have heard good reviews. Inkscape is another tool that I do have and that is quite powerful and it is free. It does things that the DrawPlus can't do.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

PS. Thanks very much for the 'like'


----------

